# Any benefits in moving frozen embryos to another clinic?



## Trigger38 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking for any advice or experience. I'm currently in 2ww of a third fresh ivf cycle with same clinic (oxford). Our plan if it doesn't work was to move to another clinic next time. This cycle however I managed to get two blasts transferred and two frosties. I find having a plan b keeps me sane in the wait so Should we be unsuccessful I was wondering if there is any benefit to moving clinic for a frozen transfer as the embryo is already created? What advantages or benefits could it provide?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
good luck with this 2ww, and hopefully your frosties will be siblings.

I think unless there is a protocol your current clinic won't do, or problems with communication etc at your current clinic, there are limited benefits in shifting embryos. Most of the viability of embryos is dependent on how they are frozen, more than how they are thawed iykwim ( it is ice crystwls developing as they are frozen that does the damage ).

If eg your current clinic doesn't do immune treatment, or only does medicated fets and you want to try a natural cycle, or if you have lost faith in them, then I would shift. Otherwise I would put the cost of moving them towards your next fresh cycle.

Just my opinion,  and hopefully a moot point.

good luck with keeping sane.

x x


----------



## Trigger38 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks mierran that's really helpful x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Trigger, I agree with everything Mierran has said.
Before starting our current FET, we actually moved our blastocysts from one clinic to another, but that was due to having moved house and another clinic was now much closer to us, so saved us a lot of time and money with travelling. You may find you feel more settled or comfortable at a different clinic, as I do, but like Mierran said the important bit is creating and freezing the embryos so success rates are unlikely to be affected by where you have your treatment.

If you do decide to change clinics, you should be able to do as I did and transport your embryos to your new clinic yourself if you drive and are willing to do it, to save paying a company to move them for you (think I was quoted something like £300+). It's simple to do if you have the time and both clinics are willing to co-operate


----------



## Trigger38 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you melissamummy x


----------

